# my purebred is offically registered!



## Amy106 (Aug 3, 2004)

I got my CFA papers back today with a certificate for a purebred tortie point himalayan with breeding rights! Her official CFA name is listed as 
Kiki Cuddles-of-White and I am very excited. I have done tons of research on breeding as well as plan to sign up for the mentor program trhough CFA (so I will have a mentor) This way if I still decide to breed her later on I will be very educated and will breed for personality because her's is wonderful. I want to learn as much as I can about this subject and plan to do just that. I am very excited that she is official now!
Just wanted to share.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awesome! I just got my babys back too he is officially The Sundance Kid!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Congratulations!

You will have to keep us updated all the way!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congratulation on the kitty


----------

